# Best Way to Train...



## PuckJunky (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forums but am a long-time Mac user and creative professional. There are a few new software titles that I'll need to brush up on in the coming months, particularly things like Adobe Director (which will have a new version), and the new Adobe Production Studio.

My question is, when you guys need to learn a serious pro application and can't afford a class for $2000 or whatever, which companies do you use the most and why? I've heard Total Training is good but know there are other companies out there like Lynda.com and individual trainers with books / CD-combos, etc.

I am leaning towards a CD/DVD based solution, and one that has good depth and narration / example lessons that don't put you to sleep. What have your experiences been with these different companies, or like typical pros, do you all just buy the best book you can find and stick to that? 

-PJ


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 12, 2007)

Adobe has a 'Training' page. A great place to start for online training and certification:
http://www.adobe.com/training/


----------



## PuckJunky (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I'm aware of Adobe's page, and have perused many CBT sites, but what I'm hoping for are first-hand experiences (good or bad) from members of this forum. Which ones they liked (or not) and why (or not). That sort of thing....

Many people prefer books to CBTs but I thought it was worth finding out from you guys how you train when you need to learn a complex software tool.

-PJ


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, to further answer your question I used a mixture of books, online tutorials and hands-on use of the app itself. The forums for the apps in particular are probably going to be your best bet to get a really good cross-section of opinions that you seem to need in order to make a decision. Hope that's more helpful.


----------



## PuckJunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Sound advice... I'll check them out.


----------



## wicky (Mar 21, 2007)

Hands on is the best way to learn
Getting it wrong is the best way to improve.

Don't worry about not doing things the right way.


----------

